# Baby Gaggia spurting out steam from pouring spouts



## theGman (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi folks,

My Baby Gaggia has started spurting out steam from the spouts. The steam shoots out with almost no coffee pouring at all. I recently replaced the group gasket as the old one was solid, it has never been replaced. At first I thought the steam was coming out the top of the portafilter, hence why I changed the group gasket. But it is still the same, it is almost as though the water is heating up too much. Is there any check I can do to identify the problem. The steam comes out so vigourously that my wife will not use the machine any more?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I presume by spouts you mean the two ears on the portafilter. If this is the case it sounds as if there is insufficient water in the boiler OR possibly the brew thermostat is allowing the water to boil. Have you descaled it ?. Have you cleand the head /shower screen and the block behind ? Does water flow freely through the steam wand if you draw water.


----------



## theGman (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes I mean from the ears, sorry about my terminology, If I let the steam spurt out until the 'water ready' green light goes out and then pour an other cup straight away it is fine. I haven't descaled it. When I replaced the group gasket I cleaned the head and shower screen. If I select the steam wand and open the control on top the steam comes out spurting and spitting, quite violently. If I open the wand and let steam come out for a few seconds then select the coffee maker, the coffee is produced as normal? Hope this helps.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As you have not descaled it I would suggest that is the first thing you should do.

If you look near your note on the site you will see one entitled How often to descale and there is information there on what to do.Try this first then report back with result.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

are you using pressurised basket with crema device ? if so is the crema pin there


----------



## theGman (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's a pressurised basket, I'm just using the double shot basket that was provided with the machine. I'm not using the crema device.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

theGman said:


> I'm not sure if it's a pressurised basket, I'm just using the double shot basket that was provided with the machine. I'm not using the crema device.


Does the bottom of the basket have a single hole or lots? The crema perfecta device is made up from the plastic widget and a pressurised basket. If you've taken the widget out either put it back in or change to a non pressurised basket.


----------



## theGman (Aug 31, 2013)

The basket has multiple holes on the base. I have also just tried the single shot basket, which is brand new and never been used. The steam still spurts out and the area around the coffee machine is sprayed with hot steam/water.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Could the steam switch be stuck to On?


----------



## theGman (Aug 31, 2013)

To be honest, I don't think the steam switch has ever been used. Until today following some suggestions.


----------



## theGman (Aug 31, 2013)

I've just used de-scaler but steam is still spurting out the spouts, any ideas?


----------

